# New to DCC, have some questions



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I picked up a matching Intermountain Railway F7A and F7B, both DCC with sound. I'm using a Dynamis for controls. 

The F7A has no sound, but I can get the running light on the front to work. Can't get the headlight to work though. In the manual, that's listed as function 0, but I don't have an 0.

The f7B has sounds, but no lights.

Both of those were tested by themselves, and together, with the default 3 address.

I tried finding a manual online like I have, but couldnt find one...

Do I need to change addresses? What am I doing wrong? This is my first DCC set, so I'm still new to all this stuff.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

The Bachmann Dynamis has a headlight control button in the lower left corner next to the shift button (upwards pointing arrow). 

The standard Bachmann DCC controler requires that you have the locomotive you want to contol active. Then you push the function button (yellow button), then #10 to turn the light on and off. Push the yellow button again to return to the speed control for the locomotive.

I have the Bachmann HO standard Santa Fe A and B units (no sound). The A unit has a headlight, the B unit does not. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I found my copy of the Dynamis manual on a website in the UK. Just to let you know, the manual does a poor job of explaining how to set up DCC turnouts. For everything else it is OK.

http://www.bachmann.co.uk/pdfs/dynamis-user-guide.pdf


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Zeus-cat said:


> The Bachmann Dynamis has a headlight control button in the lower left corner next to the shift button (upwards pointing arrow).
> 
> The standard Bachmann DCC controler requires that you have the locomotive you want to contol active. Then you push the function button (yellow button), then #10 to turn the light on and off. Push the yellow button again to return to the speed control for the locomotive.
> 
> ...





Zeus-cat said:


> I found my copy of the Dynamis manual on a website in the UK. Just to let you know, the manual does a poor job of explaining how to set up DCC turnouts. For everything else it is OK.
> 
> http://www.bachmann.co.uk/pdfs/dynamis-user-guide.pdf


Thanks for the info guys. I was kind of rushed when I started it all up and haven't been back to it, so I'll try that when I get a chance. Appreciate the help.


----------

